# Swine flu/vaccine etc



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

We have finally sorted ourselves out and will be arriving in Sao Martinho on 7th October for 6 months, initially. 
The swine flu vaccination will be available in the U.K some time in October and as a diabetic I would be one of the first to receive the vaccination here. Can anyone tell me as a matter of urgency; a) the current situation with regard to swine flu incidence b) when the vaccination is likely to be available in Portugal and c) whether vulnerable groups will be offered the vaccination first as in the UK. 
We also would like to know if someone could find out for us, how long will it take to get the temp residence permit if we apply straight away, as this might be needed to get vaccinations? 

Your help will be very much appreciated.

Beverley


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

:: Silver Coast News, Portugal | Blog | Swine flu in Portugal ::
A blog by Dr Barbara, who is based in Sao Martinho.


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hi, thanks for that.





silvers said:


> :: Silver Coast News, Portugal | Blog | Swine flu in Portugal ::
> A blog by Dr Barbara, who is based in Sao Martinho.


----------

